# Interesting article showing the state of the US economy



## KIWIKARLOS (19 December 2006)

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/061028/america_the_bankrupt.html

Check this out, must say i knew that the US had some problems but this is a real eye opener. Australia might have to look else where in future for a big brother to look out for us


----------



## ducati916 (19 December 2006)

And while on the subject of the US, the markets have had a pretty good move upwards from the May correction, and seem based on sectors, getting a little toppy.....................correction coming?


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 December 2006)

Duc,

How do you mean, "toppy"?


----------



## YChromozome (22 December 2006)

I assume he means Top Heavy.


----------



## ducati916 (22 December 2006)

Simply that some sectors have had a pretty good bounce since August, and some have had a bit of a decline, thus, a bit of a reversal on the cards, the sectors reversing their current trends.

As the declining sectors are responsible for the greater market capitalization as a whole, we might still see the market as a whole move higher.

jog on
d998
http://ducati998.wordpress.com/


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 December 2006)

The S&P500 chart since the low in August is one of the most uncanny looking linear trends I've seen.  It's as though funds are being trickle feed into the market at a predictable rate.  It looks artificial is what I'm trying to say.


----------

